# Did he bite his own jowls?



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Ok check out the pic. We just saw this today. Didnt see it before and we think its new. Did he bite his own flappy skin when romping around and playing with everything in the world? Any thoughts?


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I've never heard of such a thing. I think it's unlikely that he bit himself. The injury might have been caused by running into a thorn, being bitten by a bug, or something else. It's hard to know for sure, but I just don't think he bit himself.


----------



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Do you think it could be from trying to chew on the crate bars in the middle of thenight? It seemed to have happened between midnight last night and we noticed 8am today.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Yes, I think that might be possible. Can't be sure, though. I've never actually owned a crate. Maybe someone else has experienced this?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

If he did - it's a lower jaw puncture wound - u said must have happened in the crate - happens again while in the crate !!!!! get a new crate he can not put his snout thru the bars !!!!


----------



## fullmanfamily (Oct 17, 2014)

I just looked at the picture more closely and it looks like something that he licked raw. Maybe there was a piece of food stuck on his face he was trying to get (or a piece of a treat from laying in his crate). It looks like a normal V battle wound. Our puppy always has some type of cut or scrap on her from playing outside. I agree with some of the other posts, it's very likely that he just ran into something sharp outside, got bite by a bug and maybe had a minor reaction, or cut himself playing. He'll learn soon enough what he should avoid when he plays in the yard, but certainly keep an eye on it. 

Coconut oil is great for any cuts!


----------



## mnadraus (Jun 7, 2015)

Went to the dr. He did have a slight infection. On meds now. Says it may have been an electrical burn which we can see how but she was unsure also. No ringworm or anything else. Either way its looking good now and overall he is super healthy. 15lbs just over 9 weeks.


----------

